# Can't Mirror Laptop to TV Since Upgrading to Win 10



## Screlge (May 13, 2003)

I mirror my laptop to my TV using HDMI. When I first upgraded it worked fine. Now, after a few days it won't mirror. I have checked connections. I have changed the settings in Intel Control Panel but it doesn't change anything. I have tried to change Display Settings in Win 10 to Extend to TV but I get the message: "The display setting could not be saved".

Help would be appreciated.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Try using Windows System Restore to roll Windows back to a point in time when your computer was functioning correctly. It allows you to undo system changes _without_ affecting your personal files, such as e-mail, documents, or photos.

Recovery options in Windows 10​
If that doesn't help, try restoring an earlier system image or backup.


----------



## Screlge (May 13, 2003)

There are no Restore Points either in Win 10 or in the previous Win 8. It is a relatively new laptop and I assumed that System Restore would have been set up by default.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Then


> If that doesn't help, try restoring an earlier system image or backup.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Press the Windows flag key + P and select “Second screen only”
If that option works, then try “Extend” 
Might just be a mismatch in screen resolution.


----------



## Screlge (May 13, 2003)

Tried that CoolBurn but it didn't work.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Did you try adjusting the screen resolution to something like 1280x720?


----------



## Screlge (May 13, 2003)

Yes, I tried that.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Press the Windows flag key + R and in the run box type: regedit (press enter)
Go to the following key:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER → Software → Microsoft → MobilePC
Do you see sub key for TMM?


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Just another thought,
If you open up Device Manager, click on View and select Show hidden devices.
Next double click on "Monitors" and check if you have multiple devices showing.
If you have more than one device and the icon is faded on any, right click on them and uninstall. After, try extending to the TV.


----------



## Screlge (May 13, 2003)

CoolBurn said:


> Press the Windows flag key + R and in the run box type: regedit (press enter)
> Go to the following key:
> HKEY_CURRENT_USER → Software → Microsoft → MobilePC
> Do you see sub key for TMM?


MobilePC is not listed.


----------



## Screlge (May 13, 2003)

CoolBurn said:


> Just another thought,
> If you open up Device Manager, click on View and select Show hidden devices.
> Next double click on "Monitors" and check if you have multiple devices showing.
> If you have more than one device and the icon is faded on any, right click on them and uninstall. After, try extending to the TV.


There are two Generic PnP Monitors listed but neither icon is faded.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Screlge said:


> There are two Generic PnP Monitors listed but neither icon is faded.


Is that with the HDMI hooked up to the TV and laptop?

Open an elevated command prompt and run the following commands:
set devmgr_show_nonpresent_devices=1 (press enter)
devmgmt.msc (press enter)
Once in Device Manager, insure that "Show hidden devices" is checked under View again.
Now what do you see under Monitors?


----------



## Screlge (May 13, 2003)

Yes.
[I have tried my old Windows 7 laptop with the same HDMI cable and TV socket and it mirrors fine]

I see Generic Non-PnP Monitor faded and four Generic PnP Monitor of which two are faded and two are not.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

1. For the time being unplug the HDMI from the laptop and redo the steps in post 13.
2. Uninstall all faded Generic Non-PnP monitors and then restart the computer.
3. Reconnect the HDMI and try mirroring.


----------



## Screlge (May 13, 2003)

Bingo!!!
It worked.
Thanks you so much for your help. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Good to hear! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Screlge (May 13, 2003)

Well, it was fine last night. I tried it again tonight and it wouldn't work.
There is no Generic Non-PnP Monitor showing in Device Manager.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Even after trying *CoolBurn*'s instructions again?


----------



## Screlge (May 13, 2003)

I have tried Posts 13,14,15 again. There is no Generic Non-PnP Monitor listed. This time I have Uninstalled the two Generic PnP Monitors that are faded and it works again!


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Screlge (May 13, 2003)

Tried it again and not working again. This time there just two Generic PnP Monitors and neither are faded.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Try using Windows System Restore to roll Windows back to a point in time when your computer was functioning correctly. It allows you to undo system changes _without_ affecting your personal files, such as e-mail, documents, or photos.

If that doesn't help, try restoring an earlier system image or backup.

No suitable restore point, backup, or image available? Kick yourself -- you missed the easy solution, and you're back digging through Windows' many settings.


----------



## Screlge (May 13, 2003)

I thought System Restore was enabled by default, and it isn't, which means that 99.9% of users are in the same boat. Not that that is any excuse. I don't have a System Image either.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Restore points are automatically generated when you install a new app, driver, or Windows update, and when you create a restore manually.


----------



## Screlge (May 13, 2003)

The only option I have in Update and Security is to go back to Windows 8.1. There are no System Restore Points in Windows 10 which I only upgraded to about two weeks ago.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Screlge said:


> The only option I have in Update and Security is to go back to Windows 8.1. There are no System Restore Points in Windows 10 which I only upgraded to about two weeks ago.


Sounds like restore point is off and all you have is the previous Windows image.

Can you press the Windows flag key + R and in the open run field type: dxdiag (press enter)
On the bottom right of the screen click on "Save All Information"
Save the .txt file to your desktop and in your next reply attach that file.


----------



## Screlge (May 13, 2003)

DxDiag File Attached


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Acer's support site has a BIOS/Intel VBIOS update for your laptop. I would get that applied first so we can insure that all the hardware firmware is up to date.
http://www.acer.co.uk/ac/en/GB/content/drivers


----------



## Screlge (May 13, 2003)

Done that and it tells me my System is up to date.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

From the DX text is show:
_System Manufacturer: Acer
System Model: Aspire E5-571
BIOS: V1.26
_
From Acer's support site is see the following BIOS update:
_BIOS Acer Update Intel Legacy VBIOS to improve system performance 1.27 12.8 MB 2015/04/07_

If you could, double the check the BIOS information;
Open a command prompt and input the following: wmic bios list /format:list (Press enter)


----------



## Screlge (May 13, 2003)

I have 1.26. I have now updated to 1.27.

I tried the mirroring and it's working!!!

I'll check again tomorrow and report back.


----------



## Screlge (May 13, 2003)

All working well. Thank you yet again. Much appreciated.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Good to hear the problem's been resolved. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Screlge (May 13, 2003)

It's gone again
It's suddenly stopped mirroring. I have tried with a different TV and cable but it makes no difference.
I have tried with another Laptop with Win7 and that works fine.


----------

